# Should I enter for next month?



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's a few I could enter of my first boy.


















































Never entered a photo contest before but these are probably my favorites I've taken. Unfortunately it's difficult to take photos of my new betta as the fluorescent light I bought that let me take without a flash shattered with my last move


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I love the 3rd and 4th pics.


----------



## Listener75 (Oct 9, 2011)

yes the 3rd and 4th ones are nice. pretty betta!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

What's going on with his fin? I vote 3


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the 1st and 3rd one.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

> What's going on with his fin? I vote 3


That was right after I got him. He had a little fin rot issues. It's all cleared up now. I really like the last one but you can see his fin problems the most


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

i like the 2nd and 4th.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

NO! you should not, because the other bettas would be jelly of your betta ;3


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

lol you really should, i LOVE his scales.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone  Looks like most people like either 3 or 4.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I like 1 3 and 4


----------



## thrsanne (Oct 16, 2011)

I love the third photo the best!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

My favorite would have to be number 3!


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

I vote four pretty betta too.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG!!!! he looks like my girl just a boy version


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I vote #3


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to be submitting #3 in honor of my betta Fireball who recently passed.


----------

